# استشارة حول عمرة لسيارة صني 2008



## عاطف مخلوف (6 مارس 2010)

وصلني من الاخ الفاضل الكريم (ahn_1981)
أخويا عاطف أنا اخوك احمد صاحب مشكلة السيارة ، أنا ذهبت لسحب السيارة من التوكيل ، سحبت السيارة لوحدها و المحرك طبعأ كان مفكوك لوحده ، و اخذت معي ميكانيكي لمراجعة الاجزاء للمحرك ... 
و لكن الميكانيكي قال لي ان المحرك بتاع سيارتي يختلف عن محرك سيارات نيسان التي تباع في مصر ، من حيث التقنية المتطورة وحاجات ثانية كده مفهمتهاش .... و قال لي ربنا يوفق و نلاقي قطع غيار ليها ... لأني قررت اعمل عمرة للموتور الاصلي .
و لي سؤالين  :-
و هل ممكن يرجع المحرك زي الجديد ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 1- السيارة موديل 2008 صني كوري و هي نفس السيارة سامسونج sm3 و ممكن تشوف صورتها علي الجوجل فهل فعلاً المحرك مختلف حقاً . 2- لو ربنا وفق و عملتلها عمرة و كان الميكانيكي شاطر ... كم عدد الكيلومترات التي من الممكن بعدها يظهر عيب في تقفيل المحرك او عيب في مصنعية الميكانيكي ... 
والجواب :  
-


> و لكن الميكانيكي قال لي ان المحرك بتاع سيارتي يختلف عن محرك سيارات نيسان التي تباع في مصر ، من حيث التقنية المتطورة وحاجات ثانية كده مفهمتهاش .... و قال لي ربنا يوفق و نلاقي قطع غيار ليها ... لأني قررت اعمل عمرة للموتور الاصلي


 . 
- أخي الحبيب 
- كما فهمت من كلامك السابق أن المشكلة في شنبر ، وبيضاوي في اسطوانتين ، اذا فجميع الحساسات ، وما يخص التقنية المتطورة بحالتها ولن تحتاج الي تغيير ، او شراء جديد لها ،بل سيُعاد تركيبها كما هي ، فانتبه الي هذه النقطة ، فهذه الاجزاء هي التي فيها الندرة ، وقد لا تجد بعض عناصرها ، وهي ذات التكلفة الاعلي .

 - وما سيحتاج الي العمل فيه هو المكابس والشنابر والاسطوانات ، وسيكشف عن حالة وجه السلندر ، وسيغير طبعا كل الجوانات ، وسيكشف علي الصمامات والتى لم يُذكر ان بها عيبا .وعموما فهذه الامور كلها تقليدية وليس فيها من التقنية الحديثة شيئا .
- فالكلام عن عناصر التقنية الحديثة ، والدعاء ان نجد قطع غيارها كلام غير مطمئن ، فانتبه لذلك .
-


> - السيارة موديل 2008 صني كوري و هي نفس السيارة سامسونج sm3 و ممكن تشوف صورتها علي الجوجل فهل فعلاً المحرك مختلف حقاً


 
- اما عن المقارنة بين محرك السيارتين المذكورتين ، فأفهم انك تفكر في استبدال محركك بمحرك الثانية ، والفيصل هنا في الحجم ، وقواعد التثبيت ، وما يخص التركيب مع الاجزاء الاخري ، فالذي يستطيع القطع في ذلك هو الميكانيكي والذي سيعاين المحرك الثاني ، ومكان المحرك الاول ، ويري مدي امكانية التركيب من عدمه .وليست المسألة مسألة مواصفات القدرة والسعة وما الي ذلك ، فلا ينفع فيها المواصفات الفنية او الصورة 



> لو ربنا وفق و عملتلها عمرة و كان الميكانيكي شاطر ... كم عدد الكيلومترات التي من الممكن بعدها يظهر عيب في تقفيل المحرك او عيب في مصنعية الميكانيكي



 - القطع بعدد كيلومترات معين غير ممكن لانه يخضع لمتغيرات كثيرة ، لكن بشكل مبدئي فإن عمر الخدمة سيقل بالضرورة بما قيمته حوالي 20% .


> و هل ممكن يرجع المحرك زي الجديد ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


  - انصح باللجوء الي متخصص في نوع سيارتك ، وليس الي مجرد ميكانيكي شاطر بوجه عام . 
 - اذا تمت العمرة بشكل احترافي جيد ، فستكون الحالة النهائية مرضية بإذن الله تعالي .
 - ولماذا تراجعت عن فكرة شراء محرك من بور سعيد ؟ 
 - وبارك الله لك فيها وعوضك خيرا . 

 أرجو من الاخوة الزملاء المشاركة في الرأي ، والمساعدة بالخبرة .ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahn_1981 (6 مارس 2010)

أشكرك أخي الحبيب علي هذا التوضيح المستفيض ......
1- بالفعل كما فهمت أن العمرة لن تتعدي شنابر و مكابس و خرط سلندر ..... 
و قد قال لي ان السلندر 2 بها تسلخات شديدة و لتفاديها يجب الخرط علي 03 و لكنه لن يخرط علي هذا المقياس و سوف يخرط علي 01 أو 02 حسب المكابس المتوفرة في السوق و سوف يركب علي السلندرات قميص ..... فهل هذا التصرف صحيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟
و قال ايضاً انه اجري اختبار علي مضخة الزيت فوجد كفاءتها قلت و انه سيضطر لتغيرها . 
2- و بصراحة الميكانيكي ده فعلاً كويس جدا و متخصص في المحركات الحديثة و له تجارب مع ناس كتير قبل كده و طمنوني و انا متعرف عليه عن طريق قريب و هو يشكر في امانته و اخلاصه . 
3- و تراجعت عن شراء محرك مستعمل من بورسعيد لسببين ، الاول لأنه سيكون مستعمل و أنا محركي كل شئ فيه بحالته عدا الشنابر و السلندرات .... و السبب الثاني انني اذا بعت السيارة بعد ذلك سيعرف المشتري انني غيرت المحرك لان رقم المحرك الموجود علي جسم البلوك من الخارج يدون برخصة القيادة .


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (6 مارس 2010)

ahn_1981 قال:


> أشكرك أخي الحبيب علي هذا التوضيح المستفيض ......
> 1- بالفعل كما فهمت أن العمرة لن تتعدي شنابر و مكابس و خرط سلندر .....
> و قد قال لي ان السلندر 2 بها تسلخات شديدة و لتفاديها يجب الخرط علي 03 و لكنه لن يخرط علي هذا المقياس و سوف يخرط علي 01 أو 02 حسب المكابس المتوفرة في السوق و سوف يركب علي السلندرات قميص ..... فهل هذا التصرف صحيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> و قال ايضاً انه اجري اختبار علي مضخة الزيت فوجد كفاءتها قلت و انه سيضطر لتغيرها .
> ...



أخي الحبيب 
- كما هو واضح انه وجد السلندر رقم ( 2 ) قد تجاوز الي الخرطة (03) ولو خرط الاسطوانات كلها علي ذلك فقد خسرت محركك ، وبالتالي فالمتاح فعلا له ان يركب قميص علي الاسطوانة رقم(2) حتي يعيده الي توازن مع باقي الاسطوانات ولا يخسر الباقي ، وليس امامه سوي ذلك .
- ولكن ما نوع القميص ، واقصد هل هو محلي الصنع ام كوري ؟ .
- اما تغيير مضخة الزيت فهو امر ضروري ، وقراره هذا صحيح تماما .
وبناء علي الاجابة علي سؤالي عن نوع القميص سأقدم لك نصيحة مهمة ، ومنتظر اجابتك .
وفقك الله وأعانك


----------



## ahn_1981 (6 مارس 2010)

- ولكن ما نوع القميص ، واقصد هل هو محلي الصنع ام كوري ؟ .
- اما تغيير مضخة الزيت فهو امر ضروري ، وقراره هذا صحيح تماما .
وبناء علي الاجابة علي سؤالي عن نوع القميص سأقدم لك نصيحة مهمة ، ومنتظر اجابتك .
وفقك الله وأعانك [/quote]

القميص يقول انه يباني الصنع ...و بالنسبة لجميع قطع الغيار لا تقلق منها ابدا يابانية 100% ...
لي سؤال آخر ... يقول لي انه سوف يخرط و يركب القميص ايضاً و طبعا تبعا سوف يغير المكابس و السبيكة و الكرنك حتي تتحمل الضغط الاضافي نتيجة توسيع السلندر ...
ملحوظة : انا باجتهد في الفهم لانك طبعا عارف اني مهندس مدني و لا افهم في الميكانيكا ، و لكن المفروض ان تكون طبيعة المهندس لابد ان يكون عقلة متفتح و يجتهد و يحاول ....
سبحان الله بالفعل هو ده الفرق بين المهندس و غيره من المهن الاخري ..


----------



## ahn_1981 (6 مارس 2010)

إن شاء الله يا اخواني سوف اكون معكم خطوة بخطوة حتي تمر المحنة و اسير بسيارتي سليمة .........
و ربنا ينتقم من اللي كان السبب ..... لو يعرف فلوس السيارة تعبت فيها قد ايه ... انها شقايا في الغربة .. و تعب سنتين غربة ... ولكن ...حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل ...


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (6 مارس 2010)

ahn_1981 قال:


> - ولكن ما نوع القميص ، واقصد هل هو محلي الصنع ام كوري ؟ .
> - اما تغيير مضخة الزيت فهو امر ضروري ، وقراره هذا صحيح تماما .
> وبناء علي الاجابة علي سؤالي عن نوع القميص سأقدم لك نصيحة مهمة ، ومنتظر اجابتك .
> وفقك الله وأعانك





> القميص يقول انه يباني الصنع ...و بالنسبة لجميع قطع الغيار لا تقلق منها ابدا يابانية 100% ...
> لي سؤال آخر ... يقول لي انه سوف يخرط و يركب القميص ايضاً و طبعا تبعا سوف يغير المكابس و السبيكة و الكرنك حتي تتحمل الضغط الاضافي نتيجة توسيع السلندر ...
> ملحوظة : انا باجتهد في الفهم لانك طبعا عارف اني مهندس مدني و لا افهم في الميكانيكا ، و لكن المفروض ان تكون طبيعة المهندس لابد ان يكون عقلة متفتح و يجتهد و يحاول ....
> سبحان الله بالفعل هو ده الفرق بين المهندس و غيره من المهن الاخري ..


[/quote]
أخي الحبيب 
-امر مهم للغاية ان تكون قطع الغيار كلها اصلي ، ولا تقبل تسامح في ذلك ، مهما كلفك الامر .
- ما فهمته انه سيخرط علي (010 ) لاسطوانات (1،3،4) ، وسيكبس قميص في الاسطوانة (2) ليجعلها (010) ايضا ، وربما يُضطر الي التجاوز للخرطة الثاني وهي (020 ) اذا لم يجد في السوق مكابس (010) او لو كانت احد الاسطوانات تجاوز (010) . وهذا مفهوم .وتركيب القميص ستقوم به ورشة الخراطة ، فعليه ان يختار ورشة جيدة لاتمام هذه الاعمال بمنتهي الدقة .
- لكن السؤال : لقد فهمت من مناقشتنا السابقة ان السبائك سليمة وكذا عمود الكرنك ، فلماذا يريد تغير السبائك ، وبالتالي خراطة الكرنك ؟ اذا كانت السبائك سليمة وكذا الكرنك ، فما الداعي لسبائك جديدة والخراطة ؟
-مع العلم انه لا علاقة لتوسيع السلندرات بتغيير السبائك وخراطة الكرنك ، برجاء مراجعته في ذلك ، وموافتنا بأسبابه بدقة .
- اما كونك مهندس مدني ، فهذه التجربة ستجعلك تفهم في المحركات اكثر من اي مهندس مدني لم يمر بتجربتك ، هكذا هي الحياة .
وتنمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ، ومنتظر اجابة الميكانيكي .


----------



## ahn_1981 (7 مارس 2010)

أخي الحبيب 
-امر مهم للغاية ان تكون قطع الغيار كلها اصلي ، ولا تقبل تسامح في ذلك ، مهما كلفك الامر .
- ما فهمته انه سيخرط علي (010 ) لاسطوانات (1،3،4) ، وسيكبس قميص في الاسطوانة (2) ليجعلها (010) ايضا ، وربما يُضطر الي التجاوز للخرطة الثاني وهي (020 ) اذا لم يجد في السوق مكابس (010) او لو كانت احد الاسطوانات تجاوز (010) . وهذا مفهوم .وتركيب القميص ستقوم به ورشة الخراطة ، فعليه ان يختار ورشة جيدة لاتمام هذه الاعمال بمنتهي الدقة .
- لكن السؤال : لقد فهمت من مناقشتنا السابقة ان السبائك سليمة وكذا عمود الكرنك ، فلماذا يريد تغير السبائك ، وبالتالي خراطة الكرنك ؟ اذا كانت السبائك سليمة وكذا الكرنك ، فما الداعي لسبائك جديدة والخراطة ؟
-مع العلم انه لا علاقة لتوسيع السلندرات بتغيير السبائك وخراطة الكرنك ، برجاء مراجعته في ذلك ، وموافتنا بأسبابه بدقة .
- اما كونك مهندس مدني ، فهذه التجربة ستجعلك تفهم في المحركات اكثر من اي مهندس مدني لم يمر بتجربتك ، هكذا هي الحياة .
وتنمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ، ومنتظر اجابة الميكانيكي .
[/quote]


اخي الحبيب سببه في تغيير السبيكة و الكرنك انه حينما يتم توسيع السلندر عن حالة الزيرو سيتولد قوة اعلي من المكبس عن الحالة القديمة لذا لابد من تغيير السبيكة بسبيكة بسمك اكبر نسبياً حتي تتحمل الضغط الزيادة ....
*و لكن لي سؤال هام :-
هل من الممكن ان يتم خرط جميع السلندرات و تركيب قميص علي جميع السلندرات حتي تصل إلي الزيرو يعني القميص يوصل قطر السلندرات الي ما كانت عليه ... و في هذه الحالة لا نضطر الي تغيير مكابس أو سبايك .... هل ممكن هذا الحل فنياً ؟؟؟
*


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (7 مارس 2010)

> أخي الحبيب سببه في تغيير السبيكة و الكرنك انه حينما يتم توسيع السلندر عن حالة الزيرو سيتولد قوة اعلي من المكبس عن الحالة القديمة لذا لابد من تغيير السبيكة بسبيكة بسمك اكبر نسبياً حتي تتحمل الضغط الزيادة ....


الاخ الحبيب أحمد وفقه الله 
- عندما نقوم بعمل عمرة لمحرك يحتاج الى عمرة في الظروف الطبيعية وبعد مدة الخدمة الطويلة فإن التآكل في كل الاجزاء يكون متوازنا ، ومن هنا فاذا اقترح علينا احد ان نقوم بتغيير المكابس والشنابر واصلاح رأس السلندر ، ويقول ان سبائك الكرنك ، والعمود يبدو انهم بحالة مقبولة ، نقول له انك اذا احكمت الجزء العلوى ،وكان هناك خلوص زائد أي تآكل في الكرنك والسبائك ، فإن اول ما يظهر ما يسمي ب (خبط ) نتيجة هذا الخلوص الزائد ، مع شدة الضغط الذي احكمنا منافذه في الاعلي .
ويبدو ان الميكانيكي يأخذ بالاحوط ، فهو غير متأكد من صحة السبائك والكرنك وخلوصاتها ، فيقوم بالخراطه للكرنك وتركيب سبائك جديدة .
- ولكن لما كانت حالتنا مختلفة بعض الشيئ ، فالمحرك لم يعمل لمدة طويلة بحيث يحدث التآكل المشار اليه ، ومن هنا فإذا كان الميكانيكي ، ويستحسن ان يستشير الخراط ، فيما اذا كان حالة السبائك والكرنك مرضية من عدمه ، لان الخراط اقدر علي القيام بالقياسات ، ويعرف كيف يستخدم اجهزة القياس الدقيقة .

- اما السبب في كل ذلك انك بخراطة الكرنك ستخسر (خرطة ) من (3 أو 4) خرطات هي كل عمر الكرنك .ثم ان السبائك التى تكون مركبة في المحرك من المصنع ، لا تماثلها السبائك المشتراه .
- فإذا لم يتمكنوا بشكل قاطع من تحديد حالة الخلوص بين السبيكة والكرنك ، وعجزوا عن تحديد حالة الاثنين بشكل قاطع ، فالاحوط اجراء الخراطة التى يزمع الميكانيكي عملها .




> *و لكن لي سؤال هام :-
> هل من الممكن ان يتم خرط جميع السلندرات و تركيب قميص علي جميع السلندرات حتي تصل إلي الزيرو يعني القميص يوصل قطر السلندرات الي ما كانت عليه ... و في هذه الحالة لا نضطر الي تغيير مكابس أو سبايك .... هل ممكن هذا الحل فنياً ؟؟؟*



- من الناحية النظرية والعملية يمكن القيام بذلك ، لكن لا ننصح اطلاقا بهذا العمل ، ذلك ان الاسطوانات الخارجة من المصنع كتلة واحدة ذات مواصفات دقيقة ، وتركيب قمصان جديدة هي اسطوانة داخل اسطوانة ، وهذا العمل فضلا عن انه يحتاج الي دقة بالغة ، وتنعيم فائق - وهو غير متوفر - ثم دخول الداخلية في الخارجية بالتداخل وبمقاسات بالغة الدقة ، لان بغير ذلك ستظهر مشاكل ارتفاع حرارة المحرك ، وعدم توازنه .
كما ان خامة الاسطوانات الاصلية ، لا تعوض .
- وحتي تتصور ما سيفعله (الخراط ) اقول : انه سيقوم بخراطة الاسطوانات الثلاث بمعدل المكابس المتوفرة في السوق (010 أو 020 ) اما الاسطوانة المعيبة فسيقوم بتصفيتها بالكامل ثم يقوم بكبس الاسطوانة الجديدة والتى علي مقاس الاسطوانات الثلاث الاخري بعد خراطتها .
أخي الكريم 
وافنا بكل جديد ، وستجد باذن الله تعالي كل المعونة مني ومن الاخوة الزملاء المهندسين في الملتقي .
وفقك الله تعالي .


----------



## ahn_1981 (8 مارس 2010)

افهم من ذلك اخي الحبيب أن اي خطأ بسيط جدا في جزء من الملليمتر ، ممكن يسبب مشكلة في المستقبل .....
طيب لي سؤالين :-
1- بصراحة انت خوفتني ، يخيل لي بهذا الشكل ان عمرة المحرك ايا كان دقتها فهي تدخل فيها عامل بشري ... ممكن تفشل بسهولة ... و يتولد منها مشاكل ... هل رأيت اخي الحبيب عمرات ناجحة ؟؟
طبعا حالتي من الممكن ان تكون اول حالة في عالم السيارات ، سيارة 13 ألف كيلو و المحرك دخل عمرة .... ربنا ينتقم منهم التوكيل و كل من عاونهم من جهاز النصب علي المستهلك ....... آمين ..
2- بعد كم كيلو متر تقريباً يمكن الحكم أن هذه العمرة ناجحة و لم يتولد منها مشاكل ... سواء حرارة او نقصان زيت أو صوت عال للمحرك او قصور في عزم المحرك ....إلخ ..
(أرجو الاجابة الدقيقة علي هذا السؤال.. اريد عدد كيلومترات تقريبي كي يطمئن قلبي ... او بمعني اوضح فترة أختبار السيارة بعد العمرة قد ايه ؟؟؟؟
و ما هي أفضل ظروف القيادة الصعبة للحكم علي نجاح العمرة )
فمثلا علي حد علمي من اصعب ظروف القيادة و اصعب الاختبارات لللسيارة حينما يتم تحميل السيارة بعدد الركاب الاقصي و معها تطلع مطلع و يكون مكيف الهواء شغال )


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (9 مارس 2010)

أخي الحبيب 
لم اقصد أبدا ان اخيفك ، ولكن قصدت الاجابة عن السؤال .
- وعملية تركيب قميص داخل اسطوانة المحرك معروفة ، وورشة الخراطة تعرف كيف تقوم بها بشكل جيد ، وليست امر جديد ، وفي الغالب الميكانيكي يتعامل مع ورشة خراطة يثق فيها ، وما دام ميكانيكي جيد ومأمون فتوكل علي الله - ومسألة خراطة الكرنك ، سيحددها الخراط ايضا وليس للميكانيكي رأي فيها ، ويستحسن تكون مع الميكانيكي وهو يسلم المحرك للخراط ، لتتاكد من حالة عمود المرفق بنفسك من الخراط .
- اما العمرات فنعم اجريت عمرات باشرافي كثيرة جدا وكانت ناجحة ، واجريت بنفسي في ورشتي الخاصة (فيما مضي وليس الآن طبعا ) عمرات وكانت ناجحة جدا ولا غبار عليها .
- أما بخصوص متي تتأكد من ان العمرة سليمة ، فذلك سيظهر بعد استلامك السيارة بعد العمرة مباشرة ، ففي حالة سيارتك هناك امران يجب الانتباه لهما بعد استلامها بعد الاصلاح ، وجود دخان ملحوظ من نظام العادم ، واعتقد ان ذلك لن يحدث ما دامت القطع كلها جديدة وبقياسات صحيحة ، والميكانيكي وورشة الخراطة علي كفاءة معقولة ، ولهم خبرة في محرك سيارتك.
الامر الثاني : الحرارة ، وعليك ان تراقب الحرارة بصفة دائمة ، وبالمناسبة مراقبة حرارة المحرك واجبة علي السائق وفي كل الاحوال ، لكن ارجو ان تراعي انت الحرارة بشكل خاص ، بعد العمرة حتي تطمئن عليها ، ولا اعتقد انك ستجد مشكلة في السحب او القدرة .
- اما عن عدد الكيلومترات التى تطمئن بعدها ، فيمكن بعد الالف الاولي ، اذا كان كل شيئ مستقر ، فيمكنك الاطمئنان بإذن الله تعالي .
وتوكل علي الله ، وربنا يبارك لك فيها ، وتأكد ان الخيرة فيما اختاره الله .


----------



## ahn_1981 (9 مارس 2010)

أود ان اتقدم بالشكر الخاص للباشمهندس عاطف علي هذا التعاون البناء ، و هذه فائدة منتدي المهندسين ... اثراء روح التعاون و تبادل الخبرات بين المهندسين ...
و اود ان اذكرك يا بشمهندس عاطف بحديث الرسول صلي الله عليه و سلم ( إن الله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون اخيه ) ... و يقول ايضاً ( لأن يسعي أحدكم في حاجة اخيه خير له من ان يعتكف في مسجدي هذا شهراً)

و اود أن اسألك سؤال كم تتكلف العمرة من هذا النوع ... لأنني حتي الآن لم أتكلم معه في تكاليف لأن الرجل الواسطة بيننا هو الذي له دلال و كلام معه في الفلوس ... 
ما هو متوسط التكاليف لمثل هذا النوع من العمرات و ما هي مصنعية الميكانيكي و الخراط ...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الذي تم هو الآتي :-
1- تغيير المكابس بأخري جديدة لأن المكابس القديمة كانت مسلخة و المكابس التي حصل عليها هي مكابس زيرو .. وجدها في السوق ..
2- خرط للسلندرات و تركيب قميص عليها حتي تصل للزيرو .
3- تنظيف الصمامات لأنها كان موجود فيها زيت من جراء التسريب من سلندر 2 .
4- خرط السبيكة لأن كان فيها خلوص .
5- و بالطبع طقم شنابر و جوانات جديدة . 
6- تغيير مضخة الزيت .


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (9 مارس 2010)

*الاخ الحبيب 
لله الحمد والمنة ، أن منحني هذه الفرصة لاكتساب الاجر ، ولك الشكر والعرفان ان جاءت المنة علي يديك .

*


> الذي تم هو الآتي :-
> 1- تغيير المكابس بأخري جديدة لأن المكابس القديمة كانت مسلخة و المكابس التي حصل عليها هي مكابس زيرو .. وجدها في السوق ..
> 2- خرط للسلندرات و تركيب قميص عليها حتي تصل للزيرو .
> 3- تنظيف الصمامات لأنها كان موجود فيها زيت من جراء التسريب من سلندر 2 .
> ...


*
الاخ الحبيب :
1 - تغيير المكابس مفهوم ، لكن شراء مكابس زيرو !! غير مفهوم ، فكما سبق الكلام ان هناك اسطوانة بها بيضاوي غير الاسطوانة رقم (2 ) فكيف سيركب مكابس زيرو ؟
- اذا كان حالة الاسطوانات الثلاث سليمة ومقاسها زيرو ففي هذه الحالة لن تتم عمليات خراطة في الثلاث اسطوانات الزيرو ؟ 

2 - تنظيف الصمامات واجب ، ومعنى هذا انه لن يغير الصمامات لانها سليمة ،فانتبه لذلك عند الحساب ، وشراء قطع الغيار .

3 -ليس هناك ما يسمي خرط السبيكة ، وكما اتذكر فان التوكيل اشار الي ان الكرنك والسبائك سليمة ، فما الذي حدث؟ منذ ذلك القول الي لحظة استلام المحرك من التوكيل ؟ وعلي كل فالسبائك يتم تغييرها اذا كان بها تسلخات ، ويُنظر في حالة الكرنك من حيث التسلخات ، والاهم قياس كراسيه الثابتة والمتحركة ، عن طريق الخراط ، وسماعه وهو يطلب السبائك و(الزيرو الخاص بها ) ، فانه لوطلب سبائك زيرو ، فلن تتم عملية خراطة للكرنك ، فكن علي وعي بذلك عند الحساب .

4 - الشنابر والجوانات ضرورية طبعا .
5 - جيد ان يغير مضخة الزيت ، فهو الاحوط .
- ارجو ان تستفسر من الميكانيكي عن الاسئلة التي طرحتها ، وتواتيني باجابتها اذا أحببت .

*


> و اود أن اسألك سؤال كم تتكلف العمرة من هذا النوع ... لأنني حتي الآن لم أتكلم معه في تكاليف لأن الرجل الواسطة بيننا هو الذي له دلال و كلام معه في الفلوس ...
> ما هو متوسط التكاليف لمثل هذا النوع من العمرات و ما هي مصنعية الميكانيكي و الخراط ...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


أخي الحبيب 
انا طبعا بعيد عن السوق والاسعار منذ فترة ، ولكن بسؤال ورشة أثق فيها ، أفاد بأن الخراطة الكاملة ستكلف حوالي 650 جنيه مصري ، ومصنعية الميكانيكي 500 جنيه مصري .

- أخي الحبيب افادت ورشة أخري لنا معها تعاملات لكنها في الدرجة الثانية في الثقة ، أن الخراطة ستكلف 500 جنيه ، والمصنعية + قطع الغيار = 2500 جنيه ، يعني العمرة كلها خراطة ومصنعية وقطع غيار = 3000 الي 3300 جنيه 
وطبعا هذه الورشة ستترك لهم السيارة ثم تستلمها بعد الاصلاح ، والميكانيكي ذو خبرة وكفاءة من الناحية الفنية .
- وجاري سؤال ورشة ثالثة لنا معها تعاملات ، وبمجرد وصول اسعارها سأوافيك بها ، حتي تكون لديك رؤية واضحة حول الاسعار .
- وطبعا سؤالي لهذه الورش حول عمرة كاملة لمحرك مواصفاته ..الخ ، ما عدا الورشة الاولي الذي يعرف صاحبها تفصيلة تركيب قميص .وكل منهم ملتزم بالاسعار التي قدمها .

أخي الحبيب 
ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك ، وأرجو ان تواليني بخطواتك مع الميكانيكي الذي اخترته ، والله الموفق .


----------



## ahn_1981 (10 مارس 2010)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> *
> 
> * يعني العمرة كلها خراطة ومصنعية وقطع غيار = 3000 الي 3300 جنيه



أفادني الميكانيكي ان التكلفة الاجمالية للعمرة 6500 جنيه ، هذا الرقم تقريبا ضعف المتوقع ممكن اعيد علي حضرتك الاشياء التي عملها في السيارة :- 
1- طقم شنابر و جوانات .
2- مكابس جديدة .
3- سبيكة جديدة .
4- خراطة للكرنك لان كان فيه خلوص .
5- خراطة و قميص للسلندرات .
6- مضخة زيت جديدة . 
7- زيت محرك و جير بوكس و ماء رادياتير .
8- شحن فريون لمكيف الهواء .


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (10 مارس 2010)

ahn_1981 قال:


> أفادني الميكانيكي ان التكلفة الاجمالية للعمرة 6500 جنيه ، هذا الرقم تقريبا ضعف المتوقع ممكن اعيد علي حضرتك الاشياء التي عملها في السيارة :-
> 1- طقم شنابر و جوانات .
> 2- مكابس جديدة .
> 3- سبيكة جديدة .
> ...


أخي الحبيب
- لا يجوز القول بأنه اشتري مكابس زيرو ثم يتكلم عن خراطه للاسطوانات ، وهو ما نبهتك اليه في الرسالة السابقة سابقا .
- وموضوع الكرنك والسبائك ، يحدد حالتهم بدقة الخراط ، وخاصة انك قلت ان الوكيل افاد انهم لم يتضرروا .يرجي التأكد من ذلك 
- بالنسبة للسعر المطلوب : ارجو ان يذكر لك تفاصيله : 
كم ستكلف مصنعيته ، كم ستكلف اعمال الخراطة ، كم سيتكلف قطع الغيار .
- ثم يمكنك سؤال اي محل قطع غيار متخصص في سيارتك ، عن قيمة قطع غيار عمرة لسيارتك ، حتي يكون لديك صورة واضحة ، فلا استريح للذي يعطي قيمة اجمالية .
- بل يمكنك بمنتهي البساطة مصاحبته لدي ورشة الخراطة عند التسليم والاستلام ، وتقوم بنفسك بدفع تكلفة الخراطة بفاتورة باسمك ، كما يمكنك مصاحبته اثناء شراء قطع الغيار ، وتقوم بدفع قيمة قطع الغيار بنفسك ، ويقوم هو بطلب القطع وفحصها ، ولا يتبقي في هذه الحالة سوي مصنعيته والتى سيتم الاتفاق عليها مسبقا ، وأقصي رقم وصلني حتي الآن كمصنعية هو (1000 جنيه ) .
- ثم اذا كان هذا هو الرقم(6500) ، فلا بد وأن تعيد نظر في شراء محرك كامل ، مرة ثانية ، وكما علمت انه متواجد في (الحرفيين) فيمكنك السؤال هناك بنفسك لمعرفة قيمة الضمان الذي يُعطي عليه ،وثمنه ، وحالته ، وعند الشراء سيصحبك ميكانيكي ايضا .


----------



## ahn_1981 (10 مارس 2010)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> - لا يجوز القول بأنه اشتري مكابس زيرو ثم يتكلم عن خراطه للاسطوانات ، وهو ما نبهتك اليه في الرسالة السابقة سابقا .
> - وموضوع الكرنك والسبائك ، يحدد حالتهم بدقة الخراط ، وخاصة انك قلت ان الوكيل افاد انهم لم يتضرروا .
> .



- بالنسبة لموضوع الخراطة و علاقتها بالمكابس ... الذي فهمته ان المكابس التي حصل عليها هي زيرو و لكن في نفس الوقت لا يمكن ابدا ان تركب علي الاسطوانات لأن هناك اسطوانة 2 بها تسلخات حادة جدا نتيجة كسر الشنبر فيها .... و هناك بيضاوي ايضا في 3 ...
الذي فهمته انه سيخرط حتي يفادي البيضاوي ثم يركب قميص حتي تصل للزيرو ... هذا الذي فهمته .
- و السبيكة و الكرنك .... يبدو أن التوكيل عرفوا نصبوا كويس قوي في هذا الموضوع ، قالوا في تقريرهم انهم بحالة جيدة و اتضح بعد المعاينة ان السبيكة (ملدعة ) و الكرنك به نوع من الخلوص ..
ناقشناهم في هذا الامر ... بالطبع كان الرد دي حاجتك و احنا ملناش دعوة ... و بعدين السبيكة و الكرنك بحالتهم يشتغلوا مكاك و لو حصل تخبيط او اي عيب بعد كده تبقي اتح و غيرهم ..

و بالطبع رفض الميكانيكي بتاعي رفضاً تاما هذا الامر و قال لو حص اي حاجة بعد كده هاتبقي في وشي ...


----------



## ahn_1981 (10 مارس 2010)

*تفصيلة سعر العمرة*

1000 مصنعية ​30 فلتر زيت 
100 زيت موبيل 
150 زيت جير بوكس 
300 بوجيهات ( لأن البوجيهات حدث داخلها تسريب نتيجة تسريب الزيت لأعلي )
300 عدد 2 حساس ( هناك 2 حساس باظوا من الركنة)
100 عدد 2 جركن ماء تبريد ردياتير ( ماء اخضر )
50 بنزين ( لتجربتها يومين كاملين و دورانها )
30 جاز و بنزين و غسيل 
50 سليكون حراري 
700 شمايز و خراطة و خراطة كرنك 
550 طلمبة زيت ( حدث بها قصور نتيجة تفتت الشنبر المكسور )
50 ساعة زيت 
200 فريزة و تنظيف صمامات
500 طقم شنابر 
1000 طقم بساتن
1000 سبيكة 
250 هلايل 
650 طقم جوانات 
150 فريون للتكيف 

يبقي المجموع = 7160
يعني بعد الفصال و الذي منه 6500 جنيه مصري 

هل كده افضل و لا محرك مستعمل .... 
اري ان من الممكن ان يكون المحرك المستعمل مشي كتير مثلا 300 الف و يحتاج ربع عمرة زي او ممكن يكون فيه بيضاوي من كثرة المشي ... و الحاجات دي كلها بتبان بالوقت ...
اما اذا عملت عمرة انا ضامن جميع قطع الغيار 100 % و عارف ايه اللي جواها و ايه اللي انا مركبه 
علاوة علي ذلك وجود .... Guarantee 
اشهد الميكانيكي الوسيط الذي عرفني به و جميع الحضور انه لو حدث اي شئ بعد العمرة لمدة 3 سنوات لا قدر الله .... سيتحملها هو كاملة ...
​*بصراحة انا محتار *


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (10 مارس 2010)

أخي الحبيب 
هذه التفصيلة في الاسعار تبين ان مصنعية الميكانيكي 1000 جنيه وهو وإن كان اعلي سعر الا انه بتخفيضه الذي اعطاكم اياه يكون دخل في السعر المعقول للمصنعية ، كذلك اري ان سعر الخراطة 700 جنيه ضمن المعقول ايضا ، فلا غبار علي هذين البندين .
اما باقي الثمن فهو كله تقريبا قطع غيار ، واني وان كنت اري في بعضها مبالغة شديدة الا انني فهمت من احد الورش ان قطع الغيار لسيارتك تتسم بالندرة في السوق ، ولذلك فهم يلجأون للشراء من التوكيل ، فإذا كان هذا ما سيحدث فلا عجب في ارتفاع اسعار قطع الغيار ، والسؤال هل ستصاحب الميكانيكي اثناء شراء قطع الغيار وتقوم انت بالدفع ؟ ام سيقوم هو بالشراء ؟ وهل اذا اشتري من التوكيل او من غيره سيقدم لك فواتير الشراء ام كالعادة سيقدم لك ورقة بها المصروفات.
أعرف أن هذه أسئلة صعبة الاجابات ، واعرف ان التضييق علي الميكانيكي لن يؤدى الي حُسن العواقب وخاصة انك لن تحضر كل خطوة في عمله ، كما انك غير متخصص في هذا الشأن ، فتوكل علي الله ، واجعله يبدأ العمل .

- بقيت نقطة للفائدة العلمية لا غير : 
خرط الاسطوانت يعني توسيعهم ، وتوسيع الاسطوانات يطلق عليه الزيرو ، فيقال (010 = 0.25-0.48 mm ) ، ثم 0.20 = (0.51- 0.74 mm ) ،الخ .
- والقيمة (0.25-0.45 mm ) هي القيمة التي يتم توسيع الاسطوانة بها عن قطرها الاصلي الذي يُعبر عنه (0.00) (الزيرو)
- البيضاوي في الاسطوانة اذا زاد علي (0.13 mm) ، فان الشنبر لا يستطيع الاستقرار باحكام علي محيط الاسطوانة .
- فاذا اشتري مكابس زيرو فان هذا معناه ان ثلاثة اسطوانات مقاستها سليمة وأصلية ولم تتضرر( لم تتسع ) ، والاسطوانة التي بها بيضاوي من الاسطوانات الثلاث ، قيمة البيضاوي بها لم يتعد المسموح به ، فيركب له مكبس (زيرو) ، في هذه الحالة فالاسطوانات الثلاث لن يحتاجوا الي خراطه ، وربما يحتاجوا الي ما يطلق عليه في مصر (وش نظافة) .
أخي الحبيب توكل علي الله ، و تمنيات لك ي بالتوفيق ، وارجو ان تطمئننا علي محركك وسياررتك بعد العمرة ، وفقك الله ورعاك .


----------



## ahn_1981 (11 مارس 2010)

انا بالفعل سألت علي حاجها و قطع غيارها في السوق .... وجدها اما غالية ، او غير موجودة ...
بالفعل الصني في مصر دا عيبها ..
و الميكانيكي لن يشتري حاجة من التوكيل بل له معارف مستوردين كبار في القاهرة ...
الي جانب ذلك ..
فكل القطع مجوده بالاسكندرية عدا المكابس ... سوف يبحث عنها في القاهرة ..


----------



## ahn_1981 (11 مارس 2010)

[SIZE=4 قال:


> - بقيت نقطة للفائدة العلمية لا غير :
> خرط الاسطوانت يعني توسيعهم ، وتوسيع الاسطوانات يطلق عليه الزيرو ، فيقال (010 = 0.25-0.48 mm ) ، ثم 0.20 = (0.51- 0.74 mm ) ،الخ .
> - والقيمة (0.25-0.45 mm ) هي القيمة التي يتم توسيع الاسطوانة بها عن قطرها الاصلي الذي يُعبر عنه (0.00) (الزيرو)
> 
> [/SIZE]


 
بصراحة مش فاهم الحتة دي ... ممكن توضيح اكثر 
ازاي قولت ان (010 = 0.25-0.48 mm ) و في نفس الوقت والقيمة (0.25-0.45 mm ) هي القيمة التي يتم توسيع الاسطوانة بها عن قطرها الاصلي الذي يُعبر عنه (0.00) (الزيرو)


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (11 مارس 2010)

> بصراحة مش فاهم الحتة دي ... ممكن توضيح اكثر
> ازاي قولت ان (010 = 0.25-0.48 mm ) و في نفس الوقت والقيمة (0.25-0.45 mm ) هي القيمة التي يتم توسيع الاسطوانة بها عن قطرها الاصلي الذي يُعبر عنه (0.00) (الزيرو


 


اخي الحبيب كان ذلك خطأ في الطباعة والصحيح :
"والقيمة (0.25-0.48 mm  )هي القيمةالتي يتم توسيع الاسطوانة بها عنق طرها الاصلي الذي يُعبر عنه(0.00 ) بالزيرو.
 
أعتذر لك ، هل اصبح الامر مفهوم الآن ويتم القياسات كالتالي :
 - حدد قيمة القطر الاستاندر من الكتاب الفني 
 - اذا كان قطر الاسطوانة المقاسة نفس القطر الاستاندر او اكثر بما لا يتجاوز 0.009 in)) فالاسطوانة ستاندر .
 - اذا كان القطر اكبر بما قيمته ( 0.010 – 0.019 in ) ، فإن القطر قد توسع الي (0.010in) 
 -  اذا كان القطر اكبر من الاستاندر بما قيمته (0.020-0.029 in ) فقد توسع الي (0.020 in) ..الخ 

واليك مثال للتوضيح وسنستعمل البوصة لزيادة الايضاح : 
اذا قمت بقياس اسطوانة فوجدت قطرها  = ( 3.924 in )
ومقاس الاستاندر للاسطوانه = (3.910 in)
فيكون القطر الحالي = اكبر من الاستاندرب  (0.014 in )
فهذا يشير الي ان الاسطوانة توسعت للمقاس (0.010 in  ) 
 وسيكون الزيادة والتي قيمتها (0.004 in ) قيمة التآكل .
 وهكذا .
 ارجو ان يكون هذا الشرح اوضح .


----------



## ahn_1981 (12 مارس 2010)

*استلمت السيارة*

لله الحمد استلمت السيارة بعد اجراء العمرة الكاملة للمحرك و كانت هذه الملاحظات عند اول يوم استعمال :- 
1- قال لي المكانيكي امشي بيها 500 كم ( تليين) و تعالي تاني عشان نغير زيت و اتبتلك علي وش السلندر .
2- لله الحمد صوت المحرك طبيعي جدا ( زي الفابريكة ) سواء في وضع التشغيل الخامل او في وضع السرعة او السحب .
3- طلب مني الميكانيكي ان الاحظ ماء تبريد الردياتير في هذه الفترة و اذا وجت نقص في (قربة الماء ) اقوم بالتزويد .
4- لاحظت بعد أول يوم و في الصباح لليوم التالي نقص في القربة حوالي نصف القربة و لكن الردياتير نفسة كان ملئ بالطبع .
5- لاحظت ايضا عند تدوير المحرك في بعض الاحيان خلال اليوم انه يستغرق وقتا اطول ... كان في الطبيعي حينما يتم تدوير المفتاح علي start يستغرق جزء من الثانية و يدور ، و لكن في بعض الاحيان يظل (يعتل ) حتي يدور ..
هل هذا طبيعي في البداية .. هل هذا من الممكن يكون سسبه البطارية لأنها لم تدور منذ 3 اشهر و احتاج الميكانيكي لشحنها في البداية لكي تدور السيارة ...
ام ان هناك سبب آخر ...


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (12 مارس 2010)

الف مبروك اخي الكريم ،وفقك الله .وستكون السيارة مرضية بإذن الله تعالي 
وتغيير الزيت ضروري بعد 500كيلو ، فلا تغفل عنه ، وسيقوم بالضبط كما قال ، واصبر بعض الوقت علي مسألة بداية الدوران (الي ما بعد 500 كيلو) ، ولكن قم بصيانة والكشف علي البطارية بشكل دوري ، ومنتظم خلال هذه الفترة .
والله الموفق .


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (13 مارس 2010)

حوار ممتع وراااااااااااائع 

وفقكم الله ومتعكم بصحه جيده لكم ولسياراتكم:1:


مهندس عاطف مخلوف لك كل التحيه والتقدير واقول لك كم انت رااااااااااااائع:75:


----------



## commander 15 (13 مارس 2010)

متابعة جادة من المهندس عاطف دون ملل او كلل
توجيهات ونصائح أخوية 
موضوع يحمل الكثير من الدروس القيمة
بارك الله فيك مشرفنا القدير​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (13 مارس 2010)

الاخوان العزيزان 
أحمد الغرباوي ،commander 15
ربنا يبارك فيكم ، أشكركم علي المتابعة ، وعلي التعليق ، والله أسأل أن يوفقنا جميعا لخدمة اخواننا وزملاءنا من المهندسين ، بل وكل المسلمين ، لكما تحياتي القلبية .


----------



## daliaali2003 (21 مارس 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
فعلا قرات الموضوع كلمة كلمة وكل سطر كان بالنسبة لى افادة جديدة وخبرة جديدة 
اشكر اخى العزيز عاطف مخلوف على الشرح المستفيض والمتابعة المستمرة للاخ ahn_1981
وفقكم الله لكل ما فيه الخير وكم تمنيت لو ان لدى خبرة كافية فى هذا المجال لافادة باقى اخواننا بالمنتدى
ختاما لكم منى الف شكر وتقدير واعتزاز
داليدا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (21 مارس 2010)

daliaali2003 قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء
> فعلا قرات الموضوع كلمة كلمة وكل سطر كان بالنسبة لى افادة جديدة وخبرة جديدة
> اشكر اخى العزيز عاطف مخلوف على الشرح المستفيض والمتابعة المستمرة للاخ ahn_1981
> وفقكم الله لكل ما فيه الخير وكم تمنيت لو ان لدى خبرة كافية فى هذا المجال لافادة باقى اخواننا بالمنتدى
> ...


الاخت الفاضلة 
تعليقك ، وتشجيعك ، واهتمامك ، هو مكسبنا الاكبر ، فبارك الله فيك ، ونشكر لك مشاركتك الكريمه .


----------



## DAEA (23 مارس 2010)

بالتوفيق


----------

